# More WACKED Fads from the Orient..."FAIL" for China



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

First it's fish. Now presenting...

...LINK...


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

wow ... just wow
a small excerpt;

"On this particular day, Raphael is getting a touch-up. He belongs to the pet store, and employees say his face is getting a little "faded." First his fur is bleached, then washed, dried and finally dyed. Depending on how extensive the makeover is, the whole process can take up to eight hours.
But how safe is it? Mary Peng, who runs the International Center for Veterinary Services in Beijing, warns that many coloring products used in China may not be tested for pets. The dye can be absorbed through the skin or ingested when pets lick or clean themselves.
"Sometimes these dyes can be fatal for pets," Peng says. "Most of this industry, especially hair dyes and coloring for pets, is so new that there might not be a lot of regulation."
Peng says breeders will even dye puppies and kittens just to make them look more attractive."

that's like the worst thing ever


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

http://tlc.discovery.com/videos/extreme-poodles/

the Americans have their own wacky dog stuff


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think of all the unwanted pets that are put to death every day because someone wanted a cute baby but then they changed their mind. It's a sad state of our society. We want the quick fix and the excitement of getting more stuff and new stuff that we forget that these animals need a commitment and deserver better than to be thrown away when we tire of them.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I wonder if food grade dyes are ok?

I can imagine a little white yorkie all panda'ed up.  Or a black lab hydrogen peroxide spotted. I think hydrogen peroxide is safe for pets as it is for humans externally.


----------

